# embedded database + proprietary licensing



## fnegra

HAY PALABRAS QUE SÓLO HE CONOCIDO EN INGLÉS, COMO EMBEDDED DATABASE, O PROPRIETARY LICENSING, SÉ QUÉ SIGNIFICAN PERO NO SÉ SU TRADUCCIÓN. ¿ALGUIEN PUEDE ECHAR UNA MANO? LA TRADUCCIÓN LITERAL NO ME CONVENCE (BBDD INCRUSTADA? LICENCIA PROPIETARIA? SUENAN FATAL!!!!!!) GRACIAS

felnando


----------



## Lauri

Hola Fernando, bienvenido al foro.

Embedded database yo lo traduciría como "Base de datos embebida". Suena un poco mal, pero cuando estudiaba, hablábamos de "sql embebido". Sobre "propietary licensing" no sé decirte una traducción exacta, espera a ver si alguien más responde.
Un saludo


----------



## danielfranco

Hola, Fernando:
Pues la traducción de "embedded" suena extraño, tienes razón, sin embargo así es en español "correcto": "incrustada"
¿Crees que sea necesario dar una traducción explicativa? No se yo, pero siempre he opinado que las palabras de jerga técnica no deberían traducirse si no existen originalmente en el español. (Y claro, siempre sale por ahí alguien que me mienta la madre por opinar esto).
Ni modo, gajes del oficio 
Lo de "propietary licensing" a lo mejor tendría más exito en el foro de "specialized vocabulary" o el de "legal vocabulary".
Suerte.
Dan F


----------



## fnegra

Field and topic:
COMPUTER SCIENCE
---------------------

Sample sentence:
IT IS AN EMBEDDED DATABASE.
DIFFERENCES BETWEN PROPRIETARY LICENSING AND FREE LICENSING


----------



## Lna

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Hola, Fernando:
> Pues la traducción de "embedded" suena extraño, tienes razón, sin embargo así es en español "correcto": "incrustada"
> ¿Crees que sea necesario dar una traducción explicativa? No se yo, pero siempre he opinado que las palabras de jerga técnica no deberían traducirse si no existen originalmente en el español. (Y claro, siempre sale por ahí alguien que me mienta la madre por opinar esto).
> Ni modo, gajes del oficio
> Lo de "propietary licensing" a lo mejor tendría más exito en el foro de "specialized vocabulary" o el de "legal vocabulary".
> Suerte.
> Dan F


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de la traducción de términos... si no se encuentra una buena traducción es mejor dejarlo tal cual, porque al traducirlo puede perder parte de su significado... (estoy pensando por ejemplo en un término físco que empleamos: _scattering_, que en algunos textos lo ves como _dispersión_, pero no es del todo cierto) (siento haberme ido un poco del tema )


----------



## San

fnegra said:
			
		

> HAY PALABRAS QUE SÓLO HE CONOCIDO EN INGLÉS, COMO EMBEDDED DATABASE, O PROPRIETARY LICENSING, SÉ QUÉ SIGNIFICAN PERO NO SÉ SU TRADUCCIÓN. ¿ALGUIEN PUEDE ECHAR UNA MANO? LA TRADUCCIÓN LITERAL NO ME CONVENCE (BBDD INCRUSTADA? LICENCIA PROPIETARIA? SUENAN FATAL!!!!!!) GRACIAS
> 
> felnando



EMBEDDED creo que se suele traducir como embebido, incrustado o empotrado.

"Licencia propietaria" es un "palabro", pero es lo que hay: "licencia propietaria", "software propietario". Hay quien intenta promover "licencia privativa", "software privativo", que parece más correcto, pero es menos usado.

Saludos


----------



## ILT

Hola Fernando:

Bienvenido a los foros.

Como podrás ver, uní tus hilos porque tenían la misma pregunta; te agradecería que en el futuro abras un hilo por cada pregunta, de esa forma mantenemos en orden en los foros, además de ayudar a la función de búsqueda de nuestros diccionarios.

Además, si no lo has hecho ya, te invito a leer las reglas del foro, aquí, te ayudarán y nos permitirán ayudarte mejor.

Ahora, por lo que respecta a tu pregunta, yo traduciría proprietary licensing como permiso/licencia para uso privado de....

Saludos


----------



## fnegra

Gracias a todos! Otra persona me ha sugerido "integrada" for embedded (en vez de incrustada) y "adquisición de la patente" para "proprietary licensing"... cómo lo veis?


----------



## surgeon

_Gracias a todos! Otra persona me ha sugerido "integrada" for embedded (en vez de incrustada) y "adquisición de la patente" para "proprietary licensing"... cómo lo veis?_

Hola!

Siento decirte que "adquisición de la patente" es una traducción totalmente incorrecta, puesto que el software "proprietary" no tiene por qué ir asociado a patentes. No puedes traducirlo como comercial, puesto que el software libre también puede ser comercial. Tampoco por "propietario", porque aunque sea la palabra española más parecida a "prop*r*ietary" no significa lo mismo. 

En el texto que nos indicas se ve claramente que intenta hacer una distinción entre el software con licencia libre y con licencia "proprietary". Tienes que traducirlo por una palabra cuyo significado sea "no-libre", que como ya te han dicho antes es "privativo". Ese es el término más apropiado y el que más se está usando últimamente para denominar al software que no se distribuye bajo una licencia libre. Pon en algún buscador "software privativo" y verás que es usado ampliamente para dicho propósito.

Saludos!


----------



## The_Pinky

A mi la traducción que me suena bien es "software privado". Pero no he visto nunca que se llame asi (ni en internet ni en textos de estudio). De hecho siempre lo he visto escrito como "software propietario", que es la peor traducción posible. 

    Pinky


----------



## Kike Iraheta

Para el caso de Embedded Database: Me parece, leyendo el sitio de microsoft, que es una base de datos empacada o zipeada (con un peso muy reducido comparado con la original) para almacenarse en dispositivos pequenos. Como por ejemplo el el sitio de Microsoft Embedded Home, Windows CE Embedded o Microsoft Windows XP Embedded te las presentan como versiones muy livianas de los sistemas comerciales disenadas para correrse en mecanismos o dispositivos de tamano pequeno ya existentes o en proceso de manufactura por los fabricantes.


----------



## Lagartija

Kike Iraheta said:
			
		

> Para el caso de Embedded Database: Me parece, leyendo el sitio de microsoft, que es una base de datos empacada o zipeada (con un peso muy reducido comparado con la original) para almacenarse en dispositivos pequenos. Como por ejemplo el el sitio de Microsoft Embedded Home, Windows CE Embedded o Microsoft Windows XP Embedded te las presentan como versiones muy livianas de los sistemas comerciales disenadas para correrse en mecanismos o dispositivos de tamano pequeno ya existentes o en proceso de manufactura por los fabricantes.



Kike Iraheta, me gusta muchisimo el término "zipeada"!!!!  Cada día aprendo una cosa nueva aquí.


----------



## Jonathan58

Hola

yo no se si esto le servirá a alguien, el foro es bastante antiguo, pero lo de embebido me suena muy mal, yo utilizaría un sinónimo de incrustado, *integrado. *A ver si le sirve a alguien


----------

